# Hedgehog breeding laws in the USA



## jane48 (Apr 8, 2010)

Hi just wondering why the laws in America are so strict on hedgehog breeding, just being nosey really in the UK there are no laws on breeding, THANKS


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

*Re: hEDGEHOG BREEDING LAWS IN THE USA*

Good question! I have not got a clue.
Here is a link to an awesome UK forum! The people are super nice just like here on HHC;
http://www.pygmyhogsuk.com/forum.htm


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: hEDGEHOG BREEDING LAWS IN THE USA*

In general I know its done by the USDA is the one regulation I know, you have to get a permit from those guys. USDA is all about animals, but typically the regulations on cows, chickens and pigs, they monitor disease control and such with the animals. So in general I think their permits about keeping the line of domesticated african pygmy hedgehogs in the US, healthy and free of genetic diseases. Keeping breeders from inbreeding and creating bad genetic lines. They are strict but probably do not care, its more about the fact we wrote laws on the subject. Its probably also used as population control, so we don't become overrun with the animals.

Yeah I know, there is maybe 2 of 50 states that could actually have a population survive weather wise (key word would be survive though). We of course have the state per state laws on them, California and New York City have laws on them because they're afraid they'll escape and create colonies in the wilderness. But of course Cali only has warm areas in the south, and even there temps can go below 60 at night. NYC is just paranoid cause there's enough little creatures like rats and mice that fill the bowels of the city. They have the same law about ferrets for the same reason.

Then you have the nuts in Penn State, who first restricted the importation from other states of Hedgehogs, leaving only the local 'bloodlines' able to breed. Then one day said screw that, no one can have a hedgehog and raided all the breeders, I'm told in the manor they would raid a meth lab, like full on swat team busting your door down. Even out of state owners can't travel through the state with their hedgehogs, say you're going from NY to Florida. They pull you over and find that hog, they fine you with untold amounts of cash and put the hog down (which is bullcrap). In short, the PA Game Authority is just cRaZy.

But America has always been about writing rules and regulations on just about everything, where as the UK I think only deals with hardcore laws in actual criminal activity.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

There aren't really any strict rules on breeding here, just that you need a USDA license if you have more than 3 females. I think it's a good idea, personally, it helps make some of the awful breeders take slightly better care of their animals, since they have to be inspected annually.


----------

